# Need help with the close ended majestic jr pen



## Baldwin (May 5, 2019)

Would anyone have a video link on how to prepare a majestic jr close ended pen.  This is my first attempt and I’m having a challenge visualizing the set up, any advise or feedback is greatly appreciated.

Thanks,
Rob


----------



## jttheclockman (May 5, 2019)

http://content.penturners.org/library/techniques/howimakeaclosedendpenonaregularmandrel.pdf


http://content.penturners.org/library/techniques/closedendpenonaregularmandrel.pdf

May help some.


----------



## magpens (May 5, 2019)

It could be that the PSI instructions for that kit are somewhat inadequate.

I seem to remember that being the case when I tried that kit, probably about 3 yrs ago.

Sorry ... can't be more specific at this time


----------



## Baldwin (May 5, 2019)

Thanks John, the links help


----------



## randyrls (May 6, 2019)

Rob;  measure, Measure, MEASURE!  You will likely need a blank longer than 5".  6" is ideal and gives some wiggle room.  Drilling to precise depths is key.  I just finished a double closed ended Baron pen.  I'll post photos in a day or two with calculations.

Start with a piece of scrap wood (dowel).   After drilling, cut the wood lengthwise and measure with your fittings.

One measurement is Key.  The nib hole(s) depth.  
1.  Drill to the exact depth of the brass nib tube.
2   Measure the length and width of the refill spring with calipers.  Now pick a drill bit just slightly smaller than the spring.  Drill an additional 1/2 the length of the spring. You can make this deeper if needed.


----------



## pshrynk (May 7, 2019)

magpens said:


> It could be that the PSI instructions for that kit are somewhat inadequate.
> 
> I seem to remember that being the case when I tried that kit, probably about 3 yrs ago.
> 
> Sorry ... can't be more specific at this time



The instructions are a study in vague that insurance companies could take lessons from.  I have the whole closed end pen experience in my queue as a learning experience, but the whole thing seems a bit much.  I keep inserting new things such as ring and bracelet making to learn and then there's all those lovely blanks out there just waiting for a kit to make them come alive...  But the closed enders will be done before Christmas, by ghod! (My family is getting used to my "first trials" being their presents. :biggrin:


----------



## its_virgil (May 7, 2019)

I will toss my "standard mandrel" version into the mix. Go to Wooden Pens: Buy Handmade unique custom rattlesnake wood pens gifts fountain pen exotic wood from Red River Pens and click on articles at the bottom left. Look down the list to the closed end pen articles.

Better yet, there is a link to my articles on my signature below.
Do a good turn daily!
Don


----------



## hzsimms (Jul 9, 2019)

pshrynk said:


> The instructions are a study in vague that insurance companies could take lessons from.



+1


----------

